# sargent EC200 PSU2007 fuse coiver removal



## philx (Mar 2, 2011)

I am trying to replace a fuse and i've tried pulling and sliding the clear plastic fuse cover with no luck. Can someone describe how this should be done?
thanks


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

A picture of it might help.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I have the same 'van as you and had the same problem. I think I eventually persuaded the cover out with a thin bladed kitchen knife.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Pull a bit harder! It will come off, or ease out with a blunt knife or screwdriver blade.


----------



## philx (Mar 2, 2011)

I am not exactly sure which bit should be moving and where you are putting the knife blade! Is there a front plate to the clear plastic housing that slides or does the whole of the clear plastic casing move?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

The whole of the clear plastic cover pulls off. Tug harder, and try pinching in on the longer sides.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The whole of the plastic comes out. It sits about 1/4 inside the Sargant box. Put the screwdriver tip between the plastic and the metal casing, not too far in and ease the plastic out a bit like a tyre lever on a bike tyre. It's just a god tight fit.


----------



## philx (Mar 2, 2011)

Done it! 
Thanks for all the help!


----------

